# Secondary Infetility Part 3



## Jayne

New home   

Love and babydust to you all. 

Jayne x


----------



## Fee

thank you Jayne  x


----------



## mancgal_644

Thanks girls sorry for delay in posting my step dad is poorly 

i had loads more follies and  Ec is wed 


Kerry x


----------



## RSMUM

I am so sorry to hear about your dad Kerry  - I thinking of you

All the very, very best for Wed.Sounds like you've got a good chance of a good egg collection.

Take care,

Deb x


----------



## mancgal_644

Thanks DEBS as always 


well i have 17 follies at least 4 to 5 over 20mm others not far behind EC is wed at 10:30 trigger jab tonight at 23:15 

Kerry x


----------



## madison

Kelly,

Thats great news, Good luck for Ec,

Katy. xxxx


----------



## REC

Sorry your stepdad is poorly Kerry..

Keeping everything crossed for you for wednesday hun..

Roz xx
p.s hi to everyone else


----------



## casey

Kerry

hope evrything goes well for you over the nest few days - keeping everything XXX for you

RSmum - hope youre ok - hang in there - keeping everyhting XXX for thursday 

Hi to everyone else - hope youre all ok - CaseyXX


----------



## mancgal_644

thanks girls for all your support i will post  tomorrow when i get back

Kerry xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Thinking of you today Kerry and hope it all goes well..

Deb xxx


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi Girls just back 


i got 9 eggies so 4 for me 5 for recipient which i dont think is bad 

debs got no credit to text  so sorry your reading it here 

there ringing tomorrow to tell me how they have done over night  they said all 9 eggs was great phew 

Kerry x


----------



## RSMUM

BRILLIANT!!!!     Now the fun really starts!!! If you think THAT was nerve-wracking..!!!Crossing everything that we both get good news tom..Hope your embies will be egging mine on eh?!

Take care,

Deb xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mancgal_644

Debs best of luck for tomorrow hun will be thinking of you xxx    

thanks for messages 

Kerry xxxx


----------



## REC

Best of luck Kerry, will be thinking about you..
Hope you have credit on your phone now !!!  

Roz xx


----------



## RSMUM

Just to let you know it was a NEGATIVE this morning - trying again soon.

Deb x


----------



## REC

Deb
        

Roz xx


----------



## casey

deb - im so sorry to hear your news - im thinking of you   
caseyxxx


----------



## mancgal_644

DEbs    to you and family im so sorry hun thinking of you 


update from me all 4 eggs have fertilised they have not graded them till morning but she sais there all doing well  ET in morning at 9 am 

Kerry xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Thanks Kerry - that's fab news - all the best for your ET.

xx


----------



## REC

Kerry just wondering how things are with you hun?? 

Hi to the rest of you lovely ladies, hope you're all doing ok?

Roz xx


----------



## madison

Qwen,

I know how you feel , it will be nice and quiet wont it..... not to impressed with buying three new pairs of clarks shoes & new trousers tho.... lol.    

Katy. x


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi girls sorry i have not posted had no internet connection for over a week   

im doing well pinky and perky or on mother ship and seem to be staying for now will soon see test on 2nd september 

girls i have all Ds stuff ready for school  so i for once are fully prepared 

Kerry xx


----------



## jeanette

Hi everyone

Hope you are all ok.  

Sorry I havent been round much..been diagnosed with pnd. Generally been having a tough time.

Molly is doing really well even though she has a couple of ongoing little medical problems. Cant believe she is 5 mths old..last weigh was 2 weeks ago was 11lb 12oz! How fab is that!

Im gonna spend the next few days catching up with you all. I have been thinking of you all.

Take care my friends

jxx


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi Hun nice to see you posting again molly's weight is great hun you must be so proud 

may as well do an update still going strong in 2ww may def test thursday instead of friday  bit scared though now the time is near 

Kerry xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Hi Kerry,

I've been thinking about you and wondering how you're getting on - how come you are going to ( well, "may def"   )test on Thursday? 

You sound really good though -the 2ww madness doesn't seem to have hit you!

Jeanette - so sorry to hear about your pnd.So pleased though to hear good news of little Molly ( what a lovely name) - it seems sooo long ago now that you posted about your BFP shock! and now here she is 5 months old already!

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all doing ok..getting ready for next week? I'm still in denial! 

xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Kerry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   and    for your test!

XXX


----------



## mancgal_644

Thanks debs i know you already know my result 

but for all of you i got a    started bleeding yesterday clinic told me to test today and i got the neg 

Kerry x


----------



## REC

Kerry..   

Roz xx


----------



## RSMUM

Kerry - it reallly is awful - just wanted to let you know I know what you're going through, you know my number if you ever fancy a   


Deb x


----------



## mancgal_644

Roz thanks hun 

debs thank you to i may take you up on that when i get over this inital shock im just so numb 

kerryx


----------



## casey

Kerry 
so sorry to hear your news - its so hard after we go thru so much - i'll be thinking of you 
CaseyXXXX


----------



## jeanette

Dear Kerry

Im so sorry to read your news.

Thinking of you loads (()))

Much love

Jxx


----------



## jeanette

Hi everyone

How are you all??

Alexandra has settled into school..cant believe that she will be 9 on Thursday. I suddenly feel very old !!

Molly is doing well..she has been promoted to a big girls cot today!!

Love to you all

Jeanettexx


----------



## sweetpeapodder

Hello - I'm new - I normally post on Clomid and Pregnancy Loss - I have a daughter b. 1998 and have only conceived twice since (m/c)  - all the tests seem to show an ovulation problem so i am trying to lose weight and have just started Clomid.

Alison


----------



## casey

hi gwen - good luck on the met - hope it does the trick for you - by the way like your new user name- very halloweeny
hi alison - welcome to the thread- good luck with the diet - any good tips please let me know!!!
yep it has gone really quiet - i think most of the girls are posting on other threads - ive been on tx abroad thread - just had my 1st appt at IM Barcelona for DE IVf - feeling very brave and excited but nervous too
anyway bye for now
caseyxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Hiya! I was wondering where you've all been.Will post later when I have more time.

Hope you're all having a good weekend.

Deb x


----------



## tor70

HIYA - NEW TO ALL THIS - PROBABLY WILL MAKE A PIGS EAR OF FIRST FEW POSTINGS SO BEAR WITH ME!!!

I REALLY ENJOY READING EVERYONES BANTER AND FELT THAT I HAD TO JOIN IN.

HAD NO TREATMENT AS YET JUST INVESTIGATIONS AND METFORMIN AND STEROIDS TO COUNTERACT PCOS UNTIL ENDO AND BLOCKED FALLOPIAN TUBE FOUND IN LAST 6 MONTHS!  HAD HSG AND LAP AND HYSTEROSCOPY.

AT LEAST WE KNOW THAT IVF IS OUR ONLY REAL CHANCE NOW - STARTING FIRST CYCLE IN JAN 2006.  HAD BLOODS LAST WEEK AND HAVE SCAN ON 26.10.05.

WOULD LOVE TO HEAR FROM ANYONE - MUCH LUV X


----------



## jeanette

Hiya

Im off on hols tomorrow so will catch up with you all soon!

Welcome tor70

Hope everyone is well!

Just sent out dh to buy handheld TV so I can watch x-factor in the car on the way to Devon !!  

Have a lovely weekend

jxx


----------



## casey

Hi gwen-  how are you doing ? hope things are going well 

hi jeanette have agreat hols - i love the X Factor too - i cried when Trvor got knocked back

Hi tor - you found us then!! - don;t worry about mistakes - no-one notices

bye for now 
CaseyX


----------



## RSMUM

Welcome tor70 - good luck with your IVF - sounds like you've had quite a battle with a load of meds and investigations already poor thing.And, as casey says, no probs with mistakes etc. we're all just glad to hear from you! 

CAsey! How are you doing? I keep meaning to send you an IM..Seems like we've known each other of ever now - how long is it? 

Jeanette - have a great trip - I am very jealous of you going away - my last holiday was for 2 days last Feb but DH is booking us fro another few days in december - soo excited!!

Nice to see this thread moving again..

How''s everyone else?

Gwen? Hope you are ok..

Deb x


----------



## mum2maia

Hi folks,

Someone suggested I ask you guys about the problems I'm experiencing, I'm still new to all this forum malarky so I apologise if I'm all over the place a bit!

Please see thread 'Confusion about Cycle' for more info (don't want to repaet myself in case you've already read it  )

A brief outline:

I have a daughter, Maia, who I caught with within 2 weeks of trying for her.
I went on Depo birth control injections 6wks after she was born, had my last injection January this year.  My periods had gone back to normal, ranging from about 30-40 days between.  
We have been trying properly since June (which I know is nothing compared to most of you) and we are getting nowhere.   
I think the fact we already have Maia makes it even more bittersweet as I feel like I'm failing her somehow not providing a brother or sister for her.  Its also upsetting as we ideally wanted 4 children, and as much as I adore my dd, the thought of only having her and no others is absolutely soul-crushing.  I have started charting recently after reading Toni Weschler's book, and I am seem to be ovulating, but my temps drop after a few days, and OPK's are coming up negative.  I'm just at a loss as to what to do.  Do I go to the docs and tell her my suspicions (which I bet will be met with rolling eyes and me being told to wait another 8 months before they consider me to have a problem), or is there something else you may know of that I could try?  Any advice at all is welcomed, best wishes to you all,

Tracy. xxxx


----------



## casey

mumto maia - are you worried about whether you are ovulating or not? - you can get a blood test done on day 21 of your cycle, which will tell you if you have ovulated or not - I think it tests your progesterone levels - your gp may agree to do this for you
good luck
caseyx


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies

It has been a long time since I have posted on here (really sorry )

I was just wondering how everyone is?

Hope you are all doing well

Love Charlotte


----------



## RSMUM

Hiya! This thread has been REALLY quiet for ages.. 

HOW IS EVERYONE DOING?

I'm fine - contemplating my next attempt at DE

Deb XXX


----------



## REC

Hi Ladies..

Deb - nice to hear from you, fingers crossed for you hun..

Chazz - where you been hiding??

Has anyone heard from Kerry recently??

Jeanette how's your 2 gorgeous girls doing??

Fee - where you hiding?

Hope everyone is hanging on in there..

Roz xx


----------



## RSMUM

Hiya - well, I know Kerry's been having a really tough time with her step-dad. I've spoken to her a few times, it's nice to keep in touch.

There's loads of people on the donor egg thread who are going for number 2 but guess they don't think to post here.


Casey's on her 2ww and feeling a bit low - poor thing..

apart from that I've no idea how everyone else is doing..

X


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Gwen - sorry to hear you have to go back to the docs...tell us more about Max..can't really see from the pic..

D x


----------



## Guest

Hi All

Sorry Roz   I have been on the PCOS thread a lot as it has been acting up a lot  . How have you been? Not much happening on the ttc front for us. DH has said that he will be going to do his sample ( had a very long talk about it a few months ago. Love him so much ) Not sure if you remember me saying that he has a problem with hospital? Well he has promised me that he will go and do it, can't ask for much more then that.

My DS is so big now it scares me. Santa has bought him a PS2 for Xmas and I can't wait until he opens it as he has no idea that he is getting one. We told him that we and Santa don't have the money for one  the things that you tell them 

How are you? All ready for Christmas

Promise I will post on here more offten

Love Charlotte


----------



## pinkpaula

Hi to everyone here on this thread.
I usually post on the tx abroad thread as me and DH are having ICSI with donor eggs in Spain, but today I wondered what was going on here. I have posted here before but that was ages ago. 
As you can see from below, I have abeautiful little girl of 2 1/2 and have just had my first cycle of IVF ever and got the dreaded -tive  I have posted on the abroadies thread but was hoping there might be some people here who would truely know what it feels like to be able to have 1 child and then find it impossible to conceive another. People seem to find it hard to believe that it feels just as devestating to be in this situation as anyone else. It's almost worse because everyone always says, "well at least you have DD" as if that makes it ok, or you shouldn't be feeling as bad. 
I am feeling very low about things today and I suppose I just wanted to have a moan. 
This thread seems very quiet normally but am hoping that there are others out there that can understand.


----------



## RSMUM

Hey sorry you're feeling low today -just wanted to say Hi from the abroadies - it's a wierd thing - I call myself a "kaleidoscope woman " cos I get soo many mixed emotions about this. Although my DD was concieved through IVf so not sure wether it's strictly secondary infertility..but we alll feel the same, the longing for another child is in a way harder cos we know what it's like to experience the joy of having one ( or two ) but I don;t mean to lessen the feelings of those desperate oro their first either, then I feel guilty for saying that as it seems mean, then I get that deep hurt in my heart when I think " will I never experience that wonderful time again? "..and then I feel so blessed to have my DD at all..I just go round in circles..

sorry, I've rabbitted on - when all I wanted to do was to send you a big hug! 

Take care,

Deb x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Hi Paula,

So sorry to hear about your BFN. Sending you 

I have just read your post and wanted to say that I am in the same postion as you although as you will see from my signiture, I am a lot older!

My DD was conceived at our first attempt at IVF after 3 failed IUI's. She will be 3 years old this year and I am desperate to have another baby.

So far I have had 2 fresh IVF + ICSI cycles and one FET, all of which resulted in BFNs.   I have always responded well to stimms, produced 10, 14 and last time 16 eggs, good quality embryos, transferred blasts. Still nada.

I am just starting to explore the idea of using donor eggs in Spain, so any feedback on your experiences and advice would be very welcome, such as  what to expect, cost wise, how long I need to be in Spain, how to arrange monitoring/blood tests in the UK.

Good luck for 2006,

Jules
xxx


----------



## Bunjack

Hi Paula - 

Really sorry to hear you're feeling so down  

Can understand it completely - my dd is 3 and we're just about to start the IVF process - the big worry for me is how will I cope if it doesn't work? My dh thinks its always worth a couple of goes but I'm concerned the roller coaster ride of emotions is too muh. And then there's the guilt of not feeling the child you have got is enough! Its all a pile of poo really isn't it!  

I like Debs 'kaliedescope' analagy - sums it all up perfectly.  


Don't suppose this has helped but just wanted you to know youre not alone 

Take care

Bethan X


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well. It's very quiet here .

My Son is 11  on Saturday and I am finding it a little hard to deal with. He is not allowed to grow up he has to stay my little baby forever.

How r thing's with you all?

Love Charlotte


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi Charlotte

11 hey  my boy will be 8 this year  

im ok  doing another cycle next month  so getting ready for that 

Kerry xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Hello!

Long time, no posts! 

We have decided to go to Spain for donor egg treatment. We have our first appointment in April. Still very worried about the whole idea and it is very hard to let go of the dream of another baby that is biologically mine....

Love and luck to you,

Jules
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Hello everyone - how are we all doing?

Mancgal - BRILLIANT to hear from you! Hope we can get to meet up sometime soon - all the very,very best for your next " go".

Charlotte - happy birthday to your DS - sorry to hear you're having a tough time..things seemed to be looking up just before Xmas I thought.

Jules - good luck in Spain - which clinic are you going to ? You WILL slowly get used to the idea and eventually start to get really excited as your appointment gets closer and the possibilites start to become realised - it all seems SO daunting to begin with! Good luck!

PinkPaula - thinking of you - how are you doing chuck?

Bethan - Yes, it's a real big mix of emotions - but of we don't go for it we'd never forgive ourslves eh? well, that's the way I look at it..a friend of mine had about 7 mc's before she got her second child - a beautiful baby girl - now her family is complete and I really admire her for finding that strength to keep going.

As for me, the clinic in Spain told me on Sunday that they'd found me a donor so now I wait to hear about the next step - exciting but scary!

S'pose I'd better make the breakfast stuff - soo hoped it would snow again today so DD and I could have a day off school together - sigh! I know how you feel Chazz - each day is soo precious..hang in there.

Take care,

Rsmum ( Deb ) x


----------



## mancgal_644

Hi Girls posted on all my boards so here goes 

i wont be on here anymore im leaving my DP walked out on me yesterday as he as another women 

so no ivf anymore  good luck to you all

Kerry x


----------



## RSMUM

Kerry - I've sent you an IM...

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Linda

Guess I belong here...
I have a DD who's 7 and a deceased son (8 months when died). We were gonna do PGD IVF due to the genetic condition that my partner carry that killed our son, and realised that I'm now struggling with secondary infertility.. High FSH, recurrant miscarriages et.c et.c.
We haven't decided what road to take yet, as we haven't had a chance to talk about it. But I want to do Donor PGD abroad. I don't care about a baby being biologically mine as long as I get to carry it and my DP is biological dad. 
Does anyone know how long it takes for abroad clinics to find suitable donors? I've currently looked at FERTIMED (Czech Rep)and IVI (Spain), as theres not so many doing PGD.


----------



## Linda

Thanks Gwen!
Yes, I have been to that forum in the past, but not participating much as we've not decided on anything yet.


----------



## RSMUM

Linda - try IM - they are really quick at getting donors, I had my first appointmnet with them early July and was testing mid-August  They also do PGD.


----------



## Linda

RSMUM said:


> Linda - try IM - they are really quick at getting donors, I had my first appointmnet with them early July and was testing mid-August  They also do PGD.


Thanks RS. Where is IM?!?!?!


----------



## RSMUM

Barcelona


----------



## Linda

Thanks.. Is that part of the IVI clinics? 

BTW, good luck for your cycle in April.. You've been through So much..


----------



## RSMUM

Thanks - but I had bad news this evening  - the donor is no-where to be found..so we're back to square one ..hoping it doesn't take them long to find me another donor..was getting really excited and positive too..sigh!


----------



## Linda

OH NO!!!!!!!!!!! What a set back.. I wonder why she disappeared.. Was she a Spanish lady?


----------



## RSMUM

Yes - I guess so! ..Well, either she had cold feet and is just avoiding the clinic or she's gone away on holidday or something and hadn't bothered to tell them ( either way she's obviously not reliable enough to carry through witht he tx so.. ). The upsetting thing is, it's bringing back all my memories of 3 yrs ago when my niece, who'd been offering to donate to me for years,  backed out just as I was miscarrying ( my last " go" with my own eggs )..just a horrid reminder that I'm infertile   

sigh

D x


----------



## Linda

I'm so sorry to hear about your niece..  Allthough you try not to, it makes you really upset, don't it!! 
I finally took the plunge and asked my sister, who has FOUR children the other week, and she was very negative about it. She said she wants to have more children herself first.. And here I am, 4 years older than her, running out on time and eggs..  
That was as 'biological' as I could get...


----------



## Guest

Hi all

Been a while I know   

rsmum, sorry that you have had such a bad time.  Wishing you all the luck in world for may     

To all the other ladies on here hello and how are you.

I am OK just a bit annoyed that I think I am ovulating early   .  I know that it is a strange thing to say but I only have 2 day off in which to have   as I work night's.

Anyway DS is fine, he goes to senior school on september if I let him that is   .  I don't want him to go as it means that he is growing up.

Love to you all

Charlotte


----------

